# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ταξίδια nautilia.gr >  4o Ταξίδι nautilia.gr (Πρίντεζι)

## Maroulis Nikos

Νομίζω ότι έφτασε η ώρα να προετοιμάσουμε το 4ο μας Ταξίδι περισσότερα θα συζητήσουμε στην συνάντηση μας στις 22/09/2010.
 Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο ακόλουθο Link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...548#post387548

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Για οσους δεν καταφεραν να ερθουν μηπως ειναι ευκολο να αναφερθουν καποιες λεπτομερειες για το ταξιδι (ημερομηνια προορισμος αναχωρηση αφιξη) ?

----------


## nikosnasia

> Για οσους δεν καταφεραν να ερθουν μηπως ειναι ευκολο να αναφερθουν καποιες λεπτομερειες για το ταξιδι (ημερομηνια προορισμος αναχωρηση αφιξη) ?


Ναι και μια γενικότερη ενημέρωση για μας τους "Μακρυνούς"

----------


## Leo

Θα ανακοινωθεί από τον Administrator, παρακαλώ λίγη υπομονή  :Smile:

----------


## nikos1945

ΔΗΛΟΝΩ    ΝΑΙ

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Να δηλωσω και εγω ΝΑΙ αλλα λιγες παραπανω πληροφοριες για ημερομηνια οταν και οποτε αυτη ειναι γνωστη

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΞ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΝΑΝΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΗ Η ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΑΣ.  ΚΑΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΞ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΝΑΝΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΗ Η ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΑΣ. ΚΑΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ


 Νικο δεν ειναι η αποσταση ειναι η δουλεια μου η οποια ειναι με βαρδιες πολλων δε εξ αυτων Σαββατοκυριακα και απογευματα οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις αντιμετωπιζω καποιες δυσκολιες αν το μαθω τελευταια στιγμη γι αυτο και επιμενω και ισως γινομαι και κουραστικος αλλα θελω να ερθω μιας και στην συναντηση δεν τα καταφερα

Σορρυ για το off-topic

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Να δηλωσω και εγω ΝΑΙ αλλα λιγες παραπανω πληροφοριες για ημερομηνια οταν και οποτε αυτη ειναι γνωστη


όπως ανέφερα και στην συνάντηση υπολογίζουμε τέλη Οκτώβρη με αρχές Νοέμβρη για περισσότερες πληρφορίες στέλνετε αίτημα στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Περιμένω και γω μια απάντηση φίλε Maroulis Nikos :Wink: .  Έχω στείλει αίτημα στο info@nautilia.gr .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ήδη είμαστε σε επαφές μόλις έχουμε νέα θα σας ενημερώσουμε ωστόσο είναι σημαντικό να μας στείλετε αίτημα συμμετοχής για να γνωρίζουμε πόσοι θα συμμετέχουν αυτό θέλουμε να γνωρίζουμε σε πρώτη φάση.

----------


## nikosnasia

Κι εμείς οι μακρυνοί επιθυμούμε να συμμετέχουμε αλλά πρέπει να προγραμματίσουμε δουλειές, ταξίδια, εκλογές , κλπ γιαυτό πρέπει να μάθουμε πιό συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ήδη είμαστε σε επαφές μόλις έχουμε νέα θα σας ενημερώσουμε ωστόσο είναι σημαντικό να μας στείλετε αίτημα συμμετοχής για να γνωρίζουμε πόσοι θα συμμετέχουν αυτό θέλουμε να γνωρίζουμε σε πρώτη φάση.





> Κι εμείς οι μακρυνοί επιθυμούμε να συμμετέχουμε αλλά πρέπει να προγραμματίσουμε δουλειές, ταξίδια, εκλογές , κλπ γιαυτό πρέπει να μάθουμε πιό συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες.


Κατανοώ το σκεπτικό της "αίτησης συμμετοχής" Νικόλα, μα θα συμφωνήσω με τον κ. Νίκο. Είναι αδύνατον να δηλώσουμε συμμετοχή, γενικώς και αορίστως, και έπειτα ανεύθυνα και όχι εκούσια να σας ενημερώσουμε για την απουσία μας. Θεωρώ πως θα πέσει έξω ο όποιος σωστός σχεδιασμός θα έχει γίνει. Για παράδειγμα πολύ θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω μα ίσως καταστεί αδύνατον αν δεν μπορέσω να οργανώσω το πρόγραμμά μου βάσει μιας συγκεκριμένης ημερομηνίας. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα στην οργάνωση του ταξιδιού μας ! Εύχομαι πραγματικά να τα καταφέρουμε !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε αυτή τη φάση το ζητούμενο είναι μια εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος ή καλύτερα εκδήλωση ...επιθυμίας "θα ήθελα να πάω ένα ταξίδι με το nautilia.gr την περίοδο λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά τις εκλογές μέσα στο Νοέμβρη". 

Έτσι θα ξέρουμε αν το ταξίδι θα είναι με αυτό ή με αυτό, αν θα πάμε εδώ ή εδώ. 

Όταν δούμε την τάξη μεγέθους της συμμετοχής (5,50,500; ) το τε θα μπούμε στην πιο λεπτομερή συζήτηση και σίγουρα η ημερομηνία θα είναι τέτοια ώστε να είναι έγκαιρα γνωστή ώστε ο καθένας να μπορεί να διευθετήσει τις υποχρεώσεις του.
 Όσο γρηγορότερα ολοκληρωθεί το πρώτο στάδιο τόσο γρηγορότερα θα προχωρήσουμε στα επόμενα.
 Προφανώς αν κάποιος έχει υποχρεώσεις μέσα στο Νοέμβρη που δεν μπορούν να διευθετηθούν, αν χρειαστεί, για το ταξίδι όσο έγκαιρα κι αν το ξέρει (πχ μπαρκάρει, έχει προόδους στη σχολή, παντρεύεται, γεννάει κ.λπ.) δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ.ΕΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΕΤΟΧΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΟΙΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΟΘΕΙ Ο ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΣΥΜΕΤΟΧΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ.ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙ Η ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ

----------


## nikos1945

> Θα ανακοινωθεί από τον Administrator, παρακαλώ λίγη υπομονή





> Νομίζω ότι έφτασε η ώρα να προετοιμάσουμε το 4ο μας Ταξίδι περισσότερα θα συζητήσουμε στην συνάντηση μας στις 22/09/2010.
>  Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο ακόλουθο Link :
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...548#post387548





> Να δηλωσω και εγω ΝΑΙ αλλα λιγες παραπανω πληροφοριες για ημερομηνια οταν και οποτε αυτη ειναι γνωστη





> Σε αυτή τη φάση το ζητούμενο είναι μια εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος ή καλύτερα εκδήλωση ...επιθυμίας "θα ήθελα να πάω ένα ταξίδι με το nautilia.gr την περίοδο λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά τις εκλογές μέσα στο Νοέμβρη". 
> 
> Έτσι θα ξέρουμε αν το ταξίδι θα είναι με αυτό ή με αυτό, αν θα πάμε εδώ ή εδώ. 
> 
> Όταν δούμε την τάξη μεγέθους της συμμετοχής (5,50,500; ) το τε θα μπούμε στην πιο λεπτομερή συζήτηση και σίγουρα η ημερομηνία θα είναι τέτοια ώστε να είναι έγκαιρα γνωστή ώστε ο καθένας να μπορεί να διευθετήσει τις υποχρεώσεις του.
>  Όσο γρηγορότερα ολοκληρωθεί το πρώτο στάδιο τόσο γρηγορότερα θα προχωρήσουμε στα επόμενα.
>  Προφανώς αν κάποιος έχει υποχρεώσεις μέσα στο Νοέμβρη που δεν μπορούν να διευθετηθούν, αν χρειαστεί, για το ταξίδι όσο έγκαιρα κι αν το ξέρει (πχ μπαρκάρει, έχει προόδους στη σχολή, παντρεύεται, γεννάει κ.λπ.) δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.


ΦΙΛΕ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΙΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΤΟΧΗ.ΤΟΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΒΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ........ΚΑΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ

----------


## mike_rodos

Όλοι περιμένουμε ακριβές ημερομηνίες για να ξέρουμε αν μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε συμμετοχή ή όχι.. Εγώ πχ μπορώ να πάρω άδεια από τις 8 μέχρι τις 15 Νοέμβρη!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σχετικά με το ταξίδι μας θα είναι στις 19/11/2010 με επιστροφή στις 21/11/2010.
Πιο αναλυτικά αναχώρηση Παρασκευή απόγευμα 19/11/2010  απο Πάτρα για Ιταλία και επιστροφή απο Ιταλία στις 21/11/2010 Κυριακή μεσημέρι στην Πάτρα.
Όσοι επιθυμείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το 4ο ταξίδι μας μπορείτε να θέτετε ερωτήματα στο ηλεκτρονικό μας ταχυδρομείο Info@nautilia.gr η με προσωπικό μήνυμα σε εμένα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σχετικά με το ταξίδι μας θα είναι στις 19/11/2010 με επιστροφή στις 21/11/2010.
> Πιο αναλυτικά αναχώρηση Παρασκευή απόγευμα 19/11/2010 απο Πάτρα για Ιταλία και επιστροφή απο Ιταλία στις 21/11/2010 Κυριακή μεσημέρι στην Πάτρα.
> Όσοι επιθυμείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το 4ο ταξίδι μας μπορείτε να θέτετε ερωτήματα στο ηλεκτρονικό μας ταχυδρομείο Info@nautilia.gr η με προσωπικό μήνυμα σε εμένα.


Να σας ενημερώσω ότι μπορείτε να στείλετε τυχόν απoρίες διευκρινήσεις μέχρι τις 31/10/2010 στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr
και να *δηλώσετε συμμετοχή μέχρι τις 04/11/2010*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,

 Σας θυμίζω ότι  για τυχόν απoρίες διευκρινήσεις για το *4ο Ταξίδι* μας μπορείτε μέχρι τις 31/10/2010 στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr
Για να *δηλώσετε συμμετοχή μέχρι τις 04/11/2010* .




__________________

----------


## Leo

Καλώς σας βρήκαμε!

Εδώ μπορείτε να σχολιάσετε το ταξίδι μας και να μοιραστείτε με τους φίλους που δεν κατάφεραν να έρθουν τις εμπειρίες σας!

Ξεκινάμε από την Πάτρα, με " Ionian Queen " - Endeavor Lines

DSCN7105logo1.jpg

DSCN7106logo2.jpg

DSCN7114map2.jpg

DSCN7122map1.jpg

ionian_dep.jpg 
Δεν χρειάζεται να το βιάσουμε ούτε να το τρέξουμε. Χαλαρά να προλάβουν όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες να πουν τις εμπειρίες τους.

Καλό ταξίδι

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους και αυτούς που ταξιδέψαμε μαζί και αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν να έλθουν. 
Επειδή εχθές ήταν κλειδωμένο το θέμα αυτό, ξεκίνησα με μερικές εξωτερικές της Βασίλισσας στο θέμα της.
*IONIAN QUEEN.* Ένα ύπέροχο πλοίο με καταπλικτικό πλήρωμα, ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι με την καταπλικτική παρέα του Νautilia.gr. 
Επιτρέπετε να ανεβάσουμε φωτο με τα πρόσωπα  των μελών που συνταξιδέψαμε?
Η πανέμορφη πλώρη του *IONIAN QUEEN* λίγο πριν ξεκινήσουμε, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους.  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


IONIAN QUEEN 52 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ/ΦΙΛΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΣΤΟ 4ο ΤΑΞΙΔΙ.ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΜΑΖΙ. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ/ΦΙΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΩΡΑΙΑ.ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΕΣΜΑΤΟΥ n@utilia.gr

----------


## evridiki

Ευχαριστουμε την εταιρεια και το πληρωμα του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ QUEEN για ο,τι εκαναν για μας. Περασαμε πολυ ωραια και πλεον θελουμε και αλλα τετοια ταξιδια!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους οργανωτες αλλα και σε ολη την παρεα του nautilia!!!
Kαλη σας εβδομαδα!

----------


## Karolos

_Tο 4ο Ταξίδι μας !!!  Με αυτό το υπέροχο βαπόρι....

karolos_0491.jpg

... που ο κύριος ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ με το υπέροχο και φιλόξενο πλήρωμα του, μας έκαναν να περάσουμε πάρα πολύ όμορφα το διάστημα που ήμασταν μαζί τους.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ.

Επίσης  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τους ανθρώπους που μόχθησαν, οργάνωσαν και εκτέλεσαν άψογα αυτό το ταξίδι που θα μας μείνει αξέχαστο... 

karolos_0490.jpg

... τόσο το ταξίδι αυτο καθ' αυτό...

karolos_0492.jpg

... αλλά  και ο προορισμός μας.


Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σε όσους ήταν μαζί μας, αλλά και σε όσους θα ήθελαν να είναι μαζί που δεν ταξίδεψαν._

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Από την παρέα της Χαλκίδας (ενήλικους και ανήλικες) πολλές ευχαριστίες στο nautilia , στην Endeavor lines και στο πλήρωμα του Ionian Queen για το όμορφο καραβολατρικό Σαββατοκύριακο.
Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία την επόμενη εξόρμηση...

----------


## sylver23

Μια τρελή παρέα άρχισε να μαζεύεται απο τις 11.00 το πρωί της Παρασκευής στον σταθμό του ΚΤΕΛ.
Καφεδάκι , καλημέρες και σιγά σιγά ήρθε η ώρα της αναχώρησης.
Το ρολόι έδειξε 12.30 και επιβιβαστήκαμε στο πούλμαν που θα μας ταξίδευε έως την Πάτρα.
Γέλια και χαρές ,πειράγματα και φωνές έως την στιγμή που μας έμπηξε τις φωνές ο οδηγός για να κάνουμε ησυχία.
Για πέντε λεπτά προσπαθήσαμε να είμαστε κόσμιοι αλλά τελικά δεν τα καταφέραμε.
Φτάσαμε στην Πάτρα στις 15.00 περίπου,συναντήσαμε και τους υπολοίπους που ήρθαν με ΙΧ και επιβιβαστήκαμε στο Ionian Queen.
Αφήσαμε τα πράγματα πρόχειρα στην reception και ξεχυθήκαμε στα καταστρώματα για να απολαύσουμε την αναχώρησή μας.

PB192374.jpg

Ακολούθησε τακτοποίηση στις καμπίνες , καφεδάκι , βόλτες και στις 8.30 μαζευτήκαμε πάλι όλοι μαζί για να μας παραθέσει το δείπνο ο Καπετάνιος του πλοίου.
Μετά απο πολύ φαΐ και κρασί συνεχίσαμε στην πισίνα του πλοίου που άτυπα είχε χαρακτηριστεί ως τόπος συνάντησης για κουβεντούλα και συνέχιση της οινοποσίας.
Κάπως έτσι φτάσαμε στην Ηγουμενίτσα στις 23.00
PB202453.jpg

Εκεί μας καλώς όρισε ένας φίλος , βγάλαμε τις φωτογραφίες μας και αναχωρήσαμε στις 24.00 περίπου.
Κανείς δεν είχε όρεξη για ύπνο.Ετσι τα τραπεζάκια τις πισίνας μας περίμεναν για δεύτερο γύρο των παραπάνω.
Οι τελευταίοι πήγαν για ύπνο στις 3.30 ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι προτίμησαν για λίγη ώρα ακόμα την ζεστασιά της φιλόξενης γέφυρας.

Το Πρίντεζι μας υποδέχτηκε νωρίς το πρωί με μια υπέροχη λιακάδα.
Η παρέα μαζεύτηκε , ''καφεδίσαμε'' , βολτάραμε στα καταστρώματα και μετά απο 2-3 ώρες αποβιβαστήκαμε για να ξεκινήσουμε την περιπλάνησή μας στους γραφικούς δρόμους της πόλης.

PB202482.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Σε αναμονή του λεωφορείου που τελικά δεν μας έκανε την χάρη να φανεί  προτιμήσαμε τα ταξί που τελικά αποδείχτηκαν ως αξιοθέτα της πόλης με τους Ιταλούς ''ταρίφες'' να δίνουν ρέστα (μεταφορικά γιατί κυριολεκτικά....).
Η παρέα μαζεύτηκε κάτω απο το ηλιακό ρολόι και απο εκεί ξεκίνησε η περιπλάνησή μας στο Πρίντεζι.

PB202564.jpg

Τα αξιοθέτα πολλά.Εκκλησίες , φρούρια , αγάλματα , πλατείες και συντριβάνια.
Μια πόλη υπέροχη , πεντακάθαρη και περιποιημένη.
Μετά την μεγάλη μας βόλτα ξεκουραστήκαμε σε μια πλατεία δίπλα στον εμπορικό δρόμο της πόλης.Εκεί χωριστήκαμε.Αλλοι για φαΐ , άλλοι για ψώνια και άλλοι (όπως εγώ ) για συνέχιση της βόλτας.
Η παρέα που έμεινε που μέλος της ήμουν και εγώ βολτάρισε στην παραλία και πέρασε με το καραβάκι στην απέναντι μεριά που βρίσκεται ένα υπέροχο μνημείο.
Εκεί είπιαμε το cappuccino μας και χαλαρώσαμε για λίγη ώρα.

PB202729.jpg

Επιστρέψαμε στην απέναντι όχθη ,συνεχίσαμε για λίγο την βόλτα και επιστρέψαμε το σούρουπο στο πλοίο.

PB202800.jpg

Το ταξίδι της επιστροφής ήταν ακριβώς όπως του πηγαιμού.
Φαΐ , κρασί , μουσική , καλή παρέα και ελάχιστος ύπνος.
Πρωί της Κυριακής φτάσαμε στην Πάτρα.

PB212859.jpg

Πολλοί θα νομίζουν οτι το ταξίδι τελείωσε εκεί.
Η παρέα του nautilia δεν το έβαλε κάτω όμως και αφού άφησε τις βαλίτσες σε σίγουρο μέρος πήγε στο θεατράκι για καφέ και φωτογράφηση των αφίξεων των υπολοίπων πλοίων της γραμμής.

PB212925.jpg

Το μεσημεράκι αναχωρήσαμε για Αθήνα,ξεσηκώσαμε και πάλι το λεωφορείο και γεμάτοι απο όλα τα προηγούμενα επιστρέψαμε στα μέρη μας με την υπόσχεση οτι θα το επαναλάβουμε γρήγορα.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Σε αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Νίκο (Μαρούλη) 
που με αυτά τα ταξίδια μας επιτρέπει να περνάμε υπέροχα και να γινόμαστε μία  πολύ καλή παρέα.



Επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Εταιρία -  Endeavor lines, τον Καπετάνιο , 
τους Αξιωματικούς και το Πλήρωμα του Ionian Queen για την εγκάρδια φιλοξενία τους.

Λίγα λόγια για το πλοίο....

Το Ionian Queen είναι μια πραγματική Βασίλισσα  της Αδριατικής με υπέροχους χώρους , εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς , πεντακάθαρο και προσεγμένο απο την εταιρία του με πλήρωμα εξαιρετικών ανθρώπων που μας έκαναν να αισθανθούμε σαν στο σπίτι μας και καπετάνιο έναν αυθεντικό άνθρωπο.
Εύχομαι να έχει καλά ταξίδια και με το καλό να μας ξαναταξιδέψει -κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Με λίγα λόγια............Ζωγράφισεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Είχα σκάσει που είχα σκάσει απο την στεναχώρια που η απογραφή δεν με άφησε να είμαι μαζί σας,βλέπω και τις φωτογραφίες σας και ζηλεύω....με την καλή έννοια πάντα...!!! :Wink: 
Χαίρομαι που περάσατε όλοι όμορφα και το ευχαριστηθήκατε!!!
Περιμένω να δώ με αγωνία και τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες απο το 4ο ταξίδι του Ναυτιλία...και σύντομα να οργανωθεί και το 5ο με καλό!!!

----------


## NikosP

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να ευχαριστήσω την Endeavor Lines καθώς και τον πλοίαρχο και το πλήρωμα του Ionian Queen για την φιλοξενία τους.
Ακόμη ευχαριστώ τον Νίκο Μαρούλη για την οργάνωση της εκδρομής καθώς 
και όλη την παρέα που βοήθησε στο να περάσουμε πολύ καλά αυτές τις δύο ημέρες.
Εύχομαι σύντομα να πραγματοποιήσουμε ξανά μια τέτοια εκδρομή!
Funnel 1.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Ένα ταξίδι που τελείωσε με απόλυτη επιτυχία..!Όπου περάσαμε καταπληκτικά,με πολύ γέλιο,πολύ κρασάκι,πολύ περπάτημα και φυσικά πολύ φαγητό :Wink: ...
Θα ήθελα και εγώ με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω την Endeavor Lines, τον Πλοίαρχο Cpt Νίκο Σωτηρόπουλο,το πλήρωμα του πλοίο για την εξυπηρέτηση τους και φυσικά σε όλους τους οργανωτές αυτού του ταξιδίου..!
PB204846.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι η φράση παρακάτω εκφράζει ακριβώς το ταξίδι "a voyage to remember - ένα ταξίδι νατο θυμάσαι". Και σίγουρα θα  θυμόμαστε για καιρό τις όμορφες στιγμές.
Να ευχαριστήσω των πλοίαρχο cpt Νίκο Σωτηρόπουλο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα του Ionian Queen και την Endeavor Lines για τη φιλοξενία τους που δεν περιορίστηκε μόνο πάνω στο βαπόρι.

Ελπίζω να ξανανανταμώσουμε σύντομα στο επόμενο ταξίδια. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχάσω και την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Sylver23 που είχε γίνει ο ταξιδιωτικός οδηγός αφού είχε βρει χάρτες, τα αξιοθέατα κ.λπ.
DSC06345.jpg
DSC06263.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια ανάμνηση για όλους τους συνταξιδιώτες αλλά και όλο το Nautilia.gr θα βρείτε *εδώ*. Από τον γνωστό εξπέρ του είδους frost.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το Βιντεάκι μίλαει απο μόνο του, 1 εικόνα 1000 λέξεις.

----------

